# LR4.1 and CS4



## Sverre (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

I try "Merge to Panorama" and "Merge to HDR". In both commands I get a message that I need to update Camera Raw with latest version. I can choose "open anyway" but it is not an option to render in Lightroom. 

Where can I set this default parameter? I don't want to upgrade CS4 because I use it very seldom.

Sverre


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 21, 2012)

I am not using this function but LR 4.1 is using the equivalent of ACR 7.1 which uses Process Version 2012. The latest ACR Plugin that works in PS CS4 is ACR 5.7 which uses Process version 2003. This means that ACR 5.7 cannot process the develop work you have done in LR 4.1.
I would think you would need to export the images to tiff or jpeg to enable you to use the Panorama or HDR functions in Photoshop CS4


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 21, 2012)

Convert you images to DNG and then use tose for the merge functions in Ps.
DNG is a better option than either TIFF or JPEG.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 21, 2012)

Will that enable ACR 5.7 to process work done on the DNG's in Lightroom using the new Process version 2012? 

I think not!


----------



## Sverre (Sep 21, 2012)

That's my goal to render them in Lightroom using PV2012 before sending them to CS4. If I choose "Open anyway" I get the old rendering.

My images are already DNG's but CS4 also support my D300 without doing that.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 21, 2012)

Sverrre,

Yes. DNGs won't help with your problem. I think Denis is correct: you need to export the files as TIFF and load them into Photoshop manually, create your HDR, and then later import it into LR. Far from ideal, and I can't think of a reason that LR doesn't give you the option to render in Lightroom, but it definitely doesn't:




Hal


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 22, 2012)

That's why I indicated that at this stage you need to render the raw (dng) files to tiff's then open then directly in PS CS4 to use those functions. In any event after doing the work in PS CS4 you will still end up with a tiff/jpeg file.


----------



## Sverre (Sep 22, 2012)

Denis de Gannes said:


> That's why I indicated that at this stage you need to render the raw (dng) files to tiff's then open then directly in PS CS4 to use those functions. In any event after doing the work in PS CS4 you will still end up with a tiff/jpeg file.



Yes, but with this method I will also have a lot of TIFF files for each individual file...


----------



## Sverre (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your help. The suggested work around works.

I have made a export preset that export TIFF in a subfolder called Panorama_HDR. Then I choose the TIFF in LR and "Open anyway" is OK because the TIFF's have no corrections in LR.


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 22, 2012)

Denis de Gannes said:


> Will that enable ACR 5.7 to process work done on the DNG's in Lightroom using the new Process version 2012?



I am sorry if my reply confused you Dennis.
I neither stated expressly, nor implied, that exporting an image as a DNG would somehow magically overcome the issue of synchronsing versions of Lr and ACR.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2012)

One obvious thought... for creating a 32-bit HDR file, it shouldn't really care about which PV you're using, as it wouldn't usually be applying settings.


----------



## Sverre (Sep 23, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> One obvious thought... for creating a 32-bit HDR file, it shouldn't really care about which PV you're using, as it wouldn't usually be applying settings.


Hi Victoria,

You right - many of the setting are relevant only on the 32-bit HDR file. But you want to adjust White balance, color profile, lens profile and a few others elements when you still are in RAW?

For Panorama it's critical to use PV2012 for all pictures...

I don't understand why Adobe try to force us to upgrade by doing life difficult...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2012)

WB, color profile, lens profile etc. aren't affected by PV, so either PV should be fine for HDR I think.

But yes, Panoramic is more difficult.

As far as Adobe's upgrade policy, I guess they feel they need to be paid in upgrade fees for all the extra work they have to do to PS, for those who want to use PS features.


----------



## Sverre (Sep 23, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> As far as Adobe's upgrade policy, I guess they feel they need to be paid in upgrade fees for all the extra work they have to do to PS, for those who want to use PS features.



This should have nothing to do with PS. Lightroom should implement a "Render in Lightroom" for HDR, Panorama and Layer" and send the resulting TIFF's to PS. No i have to render the TIFF files manually and then I can use the same command on the resulting TIFF's.
I pay to upgrade LR to get the latest RAW converter and don't to pay twice!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 24, 2012)

That's actually a good request Sverre.  Why not suggest it on the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## Sverre (Sep 24, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's actually a good request Sverre.  Why not suggest it on the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum



I have suggested this change here: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...hop_version_for_panorama_hdr_and_layers?rfm=1

Please feel free to vote for this change.:nod:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2012)

You've got mine!


----------

